# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ-ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ?

## Panito

Γεια σας..Ειμαι 23 χρονων κι εχω νοσοφοβια..Μετα απο τρεις μηνες που ειχα ατελειωτους πονοκεφαλους,μουδιασμα στο αριστερο χερι και ποδι και στο προσωπο πηγα κι εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου αφου ημουν σιγουρος οτι εχω ογκ(με το ζορι γιατι οι γιατροι δε μου την εγραφαν)..Προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη ηταν καθαρη οπως μου ειπε ο ακτινολογος..Σε νευρολογο δεν την πηγα μως..Ολα τα συμπτωματα φυγανε εκτος απο το μουδιασμα στο προσωπο..Νιωθω κατι σαν μουδιασμα τραβηγμα στο προσωπο μου αριστερα απο το φρυδι μεχρι το σαγονι..Αυτο το νιωθω ιδιαιτερα οταν σηκωνω τα φρυδια μου η οταν χαμογελαω..Το εχει κανενας αλλος αυτο?Ειναι ψυχοσωμαοτικο?Κατι τελευταιο,τη μαγνητικη πρεπει να την παω και σε νευρολογο?Ο ακτινολογος βεβαια μου ειπε με σιγουρια οτι δεν εχω κατι..Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω κατι σοβαρο και να μην το ειδε στη μαγνητικη ετσι?

----------


## Παστελι

δεν νομιζω να εχεις κατι σοβαρο αφου στο ειπε και ο γιατρος.ολα αυτα ειναι απο το αγχος μαλλον και εμενα παθενει διαφορα το προσωπο μου κ το σωμα μου ωρες ωρες απο το αγχος.καλου κακου πηγενε την και σε νευρολογο αν χριαζεται αλλα μην φοβασαι.

----------


## melene

ωω μα ποσο αγχωδης εισαι εσυ?οχι αν ηταν κατι θα το εδιχνε η μαγνητικη για αυτο μην ανησυχεισ!
εγω εχω το ιδιο μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι ομωσ στην αριστερη πλευρα αλλα ειναι καθαρα αγχοσ οπωσ και αλλα δερματικα που εμφανιζω κατα καιρουσ και σκεφτομαι με τη μια οτι εχω aids και καρκινο του δερματος αλλα δεν ισχυει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δεν εχω φαντασου καν λογο να το πιστευω.
μην πας σε νευρολογο καλυτερα θα σε μπουκωσει στα χαπια τα οποια μπορει να πασαλιβουν λιγο τα συμπτωματα αλλα πιστεψε με δεν θεραπευουν.ποσο καιρο τωρα σου συμβαινει αυτο?

----------


## Παστελι

οι νευρολογοι τι εκριβως κανουνε ρε παιδια?

----------


## ntini

οι νευρολογοι εξεταζουν και ασχολουνται με τα νευρα του σωματος...Το πιο πιθανον ειναι να του πει πως ειναι αγχος και να του δωσει χαπια αγχολυτικα....Τα οποια ομως δεν λυνουν τα προβληματα απλα τα καλυπτουν....Βεβαια κατ εμε το ιδιο κανουν και τα ψυχοφαρμακα..ανηκουν στην ιδια συνομοταξια...ειναι κατι σαν ξαδερφακια.....Προσπαθησε να μην το σκεφτεσαι..παρε αποφαση πως εισαι εντελως υγιεις και ολα θα τελειωσουν πιο γρηγορα απο οτι και εσυ ο ιδιος νομιζεις :Smile:

----------


## .lola.

και εγω το ιδιο πιστευω ,τα φαρμακαδεν ειναι λυση .απλα ειναι σαν παυσιπονα .....πρεπει ομως να φτιαξεις το \"δοντι \" γιατι θα σε ξαναπονεσει και μαλιστα περισσοτερο

----------


## Panito

Κι εμενα στην αριστερη πλευρα ειναι το μουδιασμα..το εχω κανα εξαμηνο με καποια διαστηματα ησυχιας βεβαια..Ειναι πολυ σπαστικο ομως..Δηλαδη τη μαγνητικη δε χρειαζεται να την παω σε νευρολογο ετσι???

----------


## melene

εγω θα σε συμβουλευα επιφυλακτικα να επισκεφτεις εναν νευρολογο.
το πιο πιθανο ειναι να σου συνταγογραφισει φαρμακα αλλα απο κει και περα ειναι στην κριση αν θα τα παρεις.
δεν προκειται περι \'ασθενειας΄ αλλα υπερμετρο αγχος.ειναι κατι δηλαδη το οποιο μπορεις εσυ μονος σου αν καταφερεις να το περασεις στο συνειδητο να το καταπολεμησεις απλα ειναι δυσκολο,ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο οπως καταλαβαινεις να ξεμαθεις απο το να μαθεις κατι καινουργιο.
μην ανησυχεις αχ ποσα παιχνιδια μας παιζει το μυαλο....δες το ετσι και βρες εσυ για εσενα τι λειτουργει καλυτερα ετσι ωστε να το καταπολεμισεις.
η συμβουλη μου αν και λιγο δυσκολη να επιτευχθει ειναι ΞΕΧΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ.
Μην μπεις στο τρυπακι να σκεφτεις τι εχω.απλα αστο...ισως ειναι και μια καλη ευκαιρια να ταξιδεψεις στο υπερεγω σου.εκμεταλευσου το!
οσο για τα χαπια δεν θα σου λυσουν το προβλημα οπωσ και κανενας ψυχολογος.
αυτο που συμβαινει και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειναι οτι απλα δημιουργουν το καταλληλο κλιμα ετσι ωστε ΕΣΥ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ!!! να το καταπολεμισεις.ετοιμος?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by melene_
> η συμβουλη μου αν και λιγο δυσκολη να επιτευχθει ειναι ΞΕΧΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ.


melene καταλαβαινω το πνευμα στο οποιο το λες, αλλα αληθεια πώς να ξεχασει κατι καποιος, που του εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα?

μακαρι να ηταν τοσο απλα....

----------


## melene

σοφια μου σε μενα το λες?ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να το ξεχασεις γιατι δεν ειναι στο συνειδητο ποσα πολλα σκεφτομαι που με εγκλωβιζουν και δεν μπορω με τιποτα να τα διωξω...
προσπαθω ομως.ειναι κατι παρα μα παρα πολυ δυσκολο γιατι δεν μπορεις να το ορισεις ομως πηγαζει απο εσενα εισαι εσυ.θελω να πω πως υπαρχουν 2 τεινα η λες γινομαι ερμαιο των σκεψεων μου η τις προσεγγιζεις.προσεγγιζω-συμφιλιωνομαι-αποδεχομαι-θεραπευω- ξεχναω.
ισως δεν το εθεσα σωστα επειδη ειμαι επηρεασμενη απο την δικη μου περιπτωση δηλαδη διαταραχη πανικου και σκεφτομαι ποσες πολλες φορες εχω προκαλεσει κριση στον εαυτο μονο και μονο επειδη δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα αλλο πααμονο μια ενδεχομενη κριση επειδη πχ το φως ειναι πολυ κιτρινο και αλλα τετοια.
ο φοβος του πανιτο το μονο που κανει ειναι να ενισχυει το μουδιασμα αυτο δηλαδη δεν φτανει που εχει τοσο αγχος επιβερινεται με ακομη περισσοτερο εξάιτιας αυτου και ειναι κριμα.

----------


## Παστελι

εμενα οταν ειναι να με πιασει παντως κρηση πανικου.αρχιζουν τα νευρα του σωματος μου να με φαγουριζουν,τρελλενουν,και να με εκνευριζουν.μαλλον και νευρολογο χριαζομαι.

----------


## melene

λοιπον πανικουλα διαβασα εχθες κατι σχετικα με τις κρισεις πανικου και με βοηθησε θα το αναρτισω μερος αυτου γιατι δεν γινεται ολο σε 5λεπτα!

----------


## Panito

Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω κατι και να μην το ειδε ο ακτινολογος???Ε???Καλυτερα διαβαζει τις μαγνητικες ο ακτινολογος η ο νευρολογος?

----------


## giota

Πανίτο πήγαινε και σε νευρολόγο για να ηρεμήσεις

----------


## stress

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΕΙΣ.
ΕΓΩ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΖΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ. ΥΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΞΑΝΑ.

----------


## melene

σε ποιο σημειο του σωματος σου μουδιαζεις?στο λεω γιατι πριν λιγες μερες που πηγα στον ψυχιατρο μου μου ειπε οτι ειναι μυοσκελετικο!

----------


## researcher

εμενα μου πονουν τα ματια και περισσοτερο οι μυς του ενος ματιου εδω και δυο βδομαδες

πολυ

σε βαθμο που να σηκωνομαι το βραδυ

και να παιρνω ασπιρινη η ντεπον για να μου περασει

και δεν ξερω καθολου τι ειναι

εαν εχει καποιος καμια ιδεα ας μου πει

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> εμενα μου πονουν τα ματια και περισσοτερο οι μυς του ενος ματιου εδω και δυο βδομαδες
> 
> πολυ
> 
> σε βαθμο που να σηκωνομαι το βραδυ
> 
> και να παιρνω ασπιρινη η ντεπον για να μου περασει
> 
> ...


φορας μηπως φακους?

----------


## melene

λοιπον μιλησα με τη μαμα μου που ειναι γιατρος και μου ειπε οτι αυτο προκαλειται απο σωματικη ενταση,μηπως φωναξες η πας κανα γυμναστηριο και καταπιεστηκες?
το ειχε παθει κιολας και η ιδια μια φορα που εκανε δουλειες και μας εβαλε τις φωνες και της κρατησε μαλιστα 2 μηνες.
μονο παυσιπονα και υπομονη!

----------


## ζωζα

εγω εχω ενα θεμα με τον αυχενα...σχεδον μονιμα πιασμενος και νιωθω συσπασεις των νευρων σαν να κουνιεται και καλα το κεφαλι μου.....αυτο το εχει κανεις?εμενα ειναι μονιμο συμπτωμα.....πικρααααα

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by melene_
> λοιπον μιλησα με τη μαμα μου που ειναι γιατρος και μου ειπε οτι αυτο προκαλειται απο σωματικη ενταση,μηπως φωναξες η πας κανα γυμναστηριο και καταπιεστηκες?
> το ειχε παθει κιολας και η ιδια μια φορα που εκανε δουλειες και μας εβαλε τις φωνες και της κρατησε μαλιστα 2 μηνες.
> μονο παυσιπονα και υπομονη!


melene

ευχαριστω πολυ

που ρωτησες τη μαμα σου

πηγα στο γιατρο

δεν βρηκε καμια αιτια

και μαλλον ειναι απο ενταση οπως λες και συ

με παυσιπονα περναει

αλλα παιρνω συχνα ντεπον και ασπιρινη

και αυτο δεν κανει τοσο καλο

ωστοσο ελπιζω

να περασει

το εχω δυο εβδομαδες και παω για τριτη

ειναι εκνευριστικο

το βραδυ με ξυπνα απο τον πονο

σε ευχαριστω παντως

ησυχασα λιγο και με την απαντηση σου

πολυτιμο πραγμα η υγεια

οταν τη χανεις το βλεπεις

----------


## melene

και να μην ξεχασω να σου πω αν δηλαδη δεν σου το ειπε ηδη ο γιατρος σου,
να μην φωναζεις και να μην σηκωνεις βαρη.ξεκουρασου και θα εισαι μια χαρα!
καλη αναρρωση!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by melene_
> και να μην ξεχασω να σου πω αν δηλαδη δεν σου το ειπε ηδη ο γιατρος σου,
> να μην φωναζεις και να μην σηκωνεις βαρη.ξεκουρασου και θα εισαι μια χαρα!
> καλη αναρρωση!


ομως πρεπει να ταξιδεψω

θα σηκωσω λιγο βαρος ....

εως πολυ

μαλλον θα επιδυνωθει.

θα ξεκουρασθω μετα

ευχαριστω παντως!

----------


## bana

καλησπερα αν και παλιο το θεμα το εφερα παλι για συζητηση γιατι εχω τρομαξει παρα πολυ.απο εχθες το πρωι νιωθω στην δεξια πλευρα του προσωπου μου καψιμο να το πω?μουδιασμα?σαν να εχω φαει σφαλιαρα?κατι λιγο απο ολα αυτα.το νιωθω στο ματι,στο αυτι,στις γωνιες του προσωπου μου εχω τρομαξει παρα πολυ.το εχει παθει κανεις και να του κραταει τοσες μερες?
γινεται να νιωθει καποιος τετοια ενοχληση απο ανχος?

----------


## gus1973

> _Originally posted by bana_
> καλησπερα αν και παλιο το θεμα το εφερα παλι για συζητηση γιατι εχω τρομαξει παρα πολυ.απο εχθες το πρωι νιωθω στην δεξια πλευρα του προσωπου μου καψιμο να το πω?μουδιασμα?σαν να εχω φαει σφαλιαρα?κατι λιγο απο ολα αυτα.το νιωθω στο ματι,στο αυτι,στις γωνιες του προσωπου μου εχω τρομαξει παρα πολυ.το εχει παθει κανεις και να του κραταει τοσες μερες?
> γινεται να νιωθει καποιος τετοια ενοχληση απο ανχος?


Είχα παρόμοιες ενοχλήσεις με αυτές που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω.
Μουδιάσματα στο πρόσωπο (στο μάγουλο, στο στόμα, στο πηγούνι), στα χέρια και στα πόδια. Αρχικά έκανα μια σειρά εξετάσεων (εγκεφαλογράφημα, καρδιογράφημα κ.λπ.) επισκέφτηκα νευρολόγους, παθολόγους, καρδιολόγους... όλα ήταν οκ... εκτός από το άγχος μου. Εκεί είχα χτυπήσει κόκκινο. Εκείνη την περίοδο, αν και είχα ακούσει / διαβάσει περί ψυχοσωματικών συμπτωμάτων, αδυνατούσα να συνδέσω την ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση με όλα τα παραπάνω . Θεωρούσα ότι είχα κάτι παθολογικό... 

Όταν ελαττώθηκε το άγχος (κυρίως μέσα από την ψυχοθεραπεία) άρχισαν να εξαφανίζονται και τα συμπτώματα. 

Bana σε πρώτη φάση παρατήρησε πότε εμφανίζονται και πότε επιδεινώνονται τα συμπτώματα σου, διότι ότι και να σου λέει κάποιος μέσα από ένα forum δεν αντικαθιστά την προσωπική εκτίμηση. Αν διαπιστώσεις ότι συνδέονται με ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες σκέψου τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να \"χτυπήσεις\" το πρόβλημα στη ρίζα...

Ηρέμησε φίλε μου... το πιο πιθανό (για να μην σου πω \"σίγουρα\") είναι ότι οφείλονται στο άγχος σου. Από εκεί και πέρα, πίστεψε με, υπάρχουν τρόποι για να βρεις την άκρη...

----------


## bana

gus1973 σε ευχαριστω που απαντησες και ειλικρινα εστω και λιγο ηρεμησα(τις ενοχλησεις εξακολουθω βεβαια να τις νιωθω,μην ξεχνιομαστε κιολας)...το προβλημα με εμενα ειναι οτι ειμαι υπερβολικα αρρωστοφοφικη ή καλυτερα υποχονδρια και ζω με αυτους τους φοβους εδω και 6 χρονια..δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολογο ουτε εχω παρει ηρεμιστικα προσπαθω να το ξεπερασω μονη μου ή εστω με την βοηθεια της οικογενειας μου..ανχος υπερβολικο και ειδικα τωρα τελευταια που συζηταμε με τον αντρα μου να κανουμε ενα μωρακι...δεν ξερω τι να κανω δεν αντεχω αλλο εχω κουραστει παρα πολυ...με τρομαζουν αυτα τα μουδιασματα καψιματα μην εχω κατι αλλα για να δεις τοσο ποσο φοβιτσιαρα ειμαι δεν παω σε γιατρο μην μου βρει κατι(χτυπα ξυλο)...μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να μιλησω σε εναν ψυχολογο?

----------


## gus1973

> _Originally posted by bana_
> gus1973 σε ευχαριστω που απαντησες και ειλικρινα εστω και λιγο ηρεμησα(τις ενοχλησεις εξακολουθω βεβαια να τις νιωθω,μην ξεχνιομαστε κιολας)...το προβλημα με εμενα ειναι οτι ειμαι υπερβολικα αρρωστοφοφικη ή καλυτερα υποχονδρια και ζω με αυτους τους φοβους εδω και 6 χρονια..δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολογο ουτε εχω παρει ηρεμιστικα προσπαθω να το ξεπερασω μονη μου ή εστω με την βοηθεια της οικογενειας μου..ανχος υπερβολικο και ειδικα τωρα τελευταια που συζηταμε με τον αντρα μου να κανουμε ενα μωρακι...δεν ξερω τι να κανω δεν αντεχω αλλο εχω κουραστει παρα πολυ...με τρομαζουν αυτα τα μουδιασματα καψιματα μην εχω κατι αλλα για να δεις τοσο ποσο φοβιτσιαρα ειμαι δεν παω σε γιατρο μην μου βρει κατι(χτυπα ξυλο)...μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να μιλησω σε εναν ψυχολογο?


Τα πρώτα αρρωστοφοβικά συμπτώματα τα ένιωσα πριν από δέκα χρόνια περίπου. Ήταν ακριβώς την ίδια εποχή που ένιωσα να κυριεύομαι από το έντονο άγχος και τον πανικό. Σίγουρα δεν είναι συμπτωματικό... 

Αν και δεν θέλω να σε πιέσω, πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλά να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό. Δοκίμασε το...

----------


## liakleo

Μπαίνω πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ σας καθώς είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση και χρειάζομαι να μιλήσω σε κάποιον που με καταλαβαίνει. Είναι εδώ και 10 μέρες που μουδιάζω στο κεφάλι μου και στο πρόσωπο, είναι σαν να μου το σφίγγει μέγγενη και μου δίνει και κάτι πονάκια ώρες-ώρες. Το ιστορικό μου διαθέτει κρίσεις πανικού πρίν απο μερικά χρόνια, ταχυκαρδίες, θυρεοειδίτιδα και σχεδόν τα ίδια συμπτώματα στο κεφάλι μου πριν ένα χρόνο όπου πήγα σε παθολόγο και μου έδωσε αγχολυτικά και μυοχαλαρωτικά και μου είπε να μην το ψάξω άλλο και ότι είναι καθαρά στρες. Τώρα όμως τα συμπτώματα επανήλθαν χειρότερα, νιώθω σχεδόν όλη μέρα το κεφάλι μου μουδιασμένο, ακόμα και πίσω απο τα αυτιά, το πρόσωπό μου μπροστά μουδιασμένο και ψιλοπιασμένο τον αυχένα μου. Φοβάμαι πολύ καθώς έχω μία κορούλα 6 χρονών και νιώθω ότι κάτι θα πάθω και θα την αφήσω μόνη. Τι να κάνω? να πάω για αξονική ή να πάω κατευθείαν σε ψυχολόγο?
Να σημειώσω ότι αγχολυτικά δεν παίρνω καθώς είμαι κατά αλλά χθες το βράδυ ήμουν σε τραγική κατάσταση και αναγκάστηκα να πάρω ένα λεξοτανίλ το οποίο και με ηρέμησε μετά απο αρκετή ώρα. Το βράδυ στον ύπνο μου δεν έχω πρόβλημα και το πρωί ξυπνάω με \"καθαρό\" κεφάλι!

----------


## DonQuixote

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω κατι και να μην το ειδε ο ακτινολογος???Ε???Καλυτερα διαβαζει τις μαγνητικες ο ακτινολογος η ο νευρολογος?


O Aκτινολογος φυσικα!!!
Ακτινες=Ακτινολογος!!!

Ηρέμησε και σκέψου λογικά. Είναι δυνατόν το καλ΄υτερο διαγνωστικό μέσο για όγκους να μην εντόπιζε κάτι τόσο βαρύ?
ΚΑΜΜΙΑ! Θα φαινόταν. Θα το έβλεπε ο ακτινολόγος ο οποίος στανταρ έχει δεί δεκάδες όγκους στο παρελθόν απο αλλους ασθενείς.

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by liakleo_
> Μπαίνω πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ σας καθώς είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση και χρειάζομαι να μιλήσω σε κάποιον που με καταλαβαίνει. Είναι εδώ και 10 μέρες που μουδιάζω στο κεφάλι μου και στο πρόσωπο, είναι σαν να μου το σφίγγει μέγγενη και μου δίνει και κάτι πονάκια ώρες-ώρες. Το ιστορικό μου διαθέτει κρίσεις πανικού πρίν απο μερικά χρόνια, ταχυκαρδίες, θυρεοειδίτιδα και σχεδόν τα ίδια συμπτώματα στο κεφάλι μου πριν ένα χρόνο όπου πήγα σε παθολόγο και μου έδωσε αγχολυτικά και μυοχαλαρωτικά και μου είπε να μην το ψάξω άλλο και ότι είναι καθαρά στρες. Τώρα όμως τα συμπτώματα επανήλθαν χειρότερα, νιώθω σχεδόν όλη μέρα το κεφάλι μου μουδιασμένο, ακόμα και πίσω απο τα αυτιά, το πρόσωπό μου μπροστά μουδιασμένο και ψιλοπιασμένο τον αυχένα μου. Φοβάμαι πολύ καθώς έχω μία κορούλα 6 χρονών και νιώθω ότι κάτι θα πάθω και θα την αφήσω μόνη. Τι να κάνω? να πάω για αξονική ή να πάω κατευθείαν σε ψυχολόγο?
> Να σημειώσω ότι αγχολυτικά δεν παίρνω καθώς είμαι κατά αλλά χθες το βράδυ ήμουν σε τραγική κατάσταση και αναγκάστηκα να πάρω ένα λεξοτανίλ το οποίο και με ηρέμησε μετά απο αρκετή ώρα. Το βράδυ στον ύπνο μου δεν έχω πρόβλημα και το πρωί ξυπνάω με \"καθαρό\" κεφάλι!


καλως ηλθες!
αφου σε πιανει το λεξοτανυλ ε μαλλον κατι ψυχολογικο φανταζομαι θα ειναι..εχεις συμβει κατι μηπως αυτην την περιοδο της ζωης σου που σε εχει αναστωσει η ετσι ξαφνικα αρχισαν ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα?

----------


## liakleo

melene, έχουν συμβεί διαδοχικές καταστάσεις οι οποίες με στεναχωρούν ή μου απορροφούν ενέργεια στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν. Πάντως αγχώνομαι πολύ εύκολα και στεναχωριέμαι. Είναι όμως δυνατόν απο μία απλή στεναχώρια ή παρεξήγηση που μου έχει κοστίσει να έχω τέτοιους πονοκεφάλους?

----------


## DiDos

[quote]_Originally posted by liakleo_
melene, έχουν συμβεί διαδοχικές καταστάσεις οι οποίες με στεναχωρούν ή μου απορροφούν ενέργεια στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν. Πάντως αγχώνομαι πολύ εύκολα και στεναχωριέμαι. Είναι όμως δυνατόν απο μία απλή στεναχώρια ή παρεξήγηση που μου έχει κοστίσει να έχω τέτοιους πονοκεφάλους? [/quote

Συγγνώμη που επεμβαίνω στη συζήτησή σας, αλλά η απάντηση εδώ είναι : φυσικα και ειναι ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ..Το πώς αντιδρά ο κάθένας είναι τόσο πολύ μοναδικό.. Άλλος θα το ξεπέρναγε ανώδυνα (και θα τον ζήλευες ) και άλλος θα αντιμετώπιζε πονοκεφάλους, δερματικά, υπερτάσεις ( βλέπε εμένα), ιλίγγους ( βλέπε εμένα) , έλκη, απομονώσεις, κλπ κλπ.. (Θα μπορούσαμε να γράφαμε για ώρες πόσα πολλά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να αντιμετωπίσει ....)
Don\'t worry λοιπόν !

----------


## liakleo

Εχθές έκανα αιματολογικές εξετάσεις , ακόμα και για καρκινικούς δείκτες και τα πάντα, οι απαντήσεις θα έχουν βγει όλες σε 10 μέρες. Μου έχει μπει η ιδέα όμως ότι μπορεί να έχω ανεύρυσμα. Το norgesic δεν με πιάνει όπως με είχε πιάσει πέρυσι και τώρα είμαι στη φάση που ψάχνομαι για νευρολόγο για να μου γράψει να κάνω μαγνητική εγκεφάλου. Ξέρετε ποια είναι τα συμπτώματα του ανευρύσματος? είναι δυνατόν να έχω ανεύρυσμα και να περπατάω κανονικά, να συμπεριφέρομαι φυσιολογικά , να παίρνω μέρος σε όλες τις καθημερινές δραστηριότητες και να τρώω κανονικά? Οταν βάζω ένα ζεστό μαξιλαράκι πάντως πάνω στον αυχένα μου , αυτό με ανακουφίζει λιγάκι.

----------


## DiDos

ΟΧΙ , δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχεις κάτι τέτοιο. !
Κάνε τις εξετάσεις σου βέβαια.. για να ηρεμήσεις και μόνο..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Γεια σας..Ειμαι 23 χρονων κι εχω νοσοφοβια..Μετα απο τρεις μηνες που ειχα ατελειωτους πονοκεφαλους,μουδιασμα στο αριστερο χερι και ποδι και στο προσωπο πηγα κι εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου αφου ημουν σιγουρος οτι εχω ογκ(με το ζορι γιατι οι γιατροι δε μου την εγραφαν)..Προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη ηταν καθαρη οπως μου ειπε ο ακτινολογος..Σε νευρολογο δεν την πηγα μως..Ολα τα συμπτωματα φυγανε εκτος απο το μουδιασμα στο προσωπο..Νιωθω κατι σαν μουδιασμα τραβηγμα στο προσωπο μου αριστερα απο το φρυδι μεχρι το σαγονι..Αυτο το νιωθω ιδιαιτερα οταν σηκωνω τα φρυδια μου η οταν χαμογελαω..Το εχει κανενας αλλος αυτο?Ειναι ψυχοσωμαοτικο?Κατι τελευταιο,τη μαγνητικη πρεπει να την παω και σε νευρολογο?Ο ακτινολογος βεβαια μου ειπε με σιγουρια οτι δεν εχω κατι..Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω κατι σοβαρο και να μην το ειδε στη μαγνητικη ετσι?


μηπως παιρνεις τιποτα φαρμακα ?

----------


## genehunter

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Γεια σας..Ειμαι 23 χρονων κι εχω νοσοφοβια..Μετα απο τρεις μηνες που ειχα ατελειωτους πονοκεφαλους,μουδιασμα στο αριστερο χερι και ποδι και στο προσωπο πηγα κι εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου αφου ημουν σιγουρος οτι εχω ογκ(με το ζορι γιατι οι γιατροι δε μου την εγραφαν)..Προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη ηταν καθαρη οπως μου ειπε ο ακτινολογος..Σε νευρολογο δεν την πηγα μως..Ολα τα συμπτωματα φυγανε εκτος απο το μουδιασμα στο προσωπο..Νιωθω κατι σαν μουδιασμα τραβηγμα στο προσωπο μου αριστερα απο το φρυδι μεχρι το σαγονι..Αυτο το νιωθω ιδιαιτερα οταν σηκωνω τα φρυδια μου η οταν χαμογελαω..Το εχει κανενας αλλος αυτο?Ειναι ψυχοσωμαοτικο?Κατι τελευταιο,τη μαγνητικη πρεπει να την παω και σε νευρολογο?Ο ακτινολογος βεβαια μου ειπε με σιγουρια οτι δεν εχω κατι..Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω κατι σοβαρο και να μην το ειδε στη μαγνητικη ετσι?


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κάτι σοβαρό.
Μου ακούγεται σαν να πιέζει ένα νεύρο το άλλο για αυτό όταν κάνεις μερικές κινήσεις σε πιάνει.Πήγαινε σε ένα νευρολόγο!
Δεν πρέπει να είναι ψυχοσωματικό διότι γίνεται όταν κάνεις μόνο ορισμένες κινήσεις αν ήταν ψυχοσωματικό θα σε έπιανε πάντα.
Πρέπει να είναι απλό το πρόβλημα σου.
Μπορεί να είναι και στρες .Το στρες τσιτώνει τους μύες και έτσι το νεύρο μουδιάζει όταν κάνεις την κίνηση αυτή διότι το πατάνε οι τσιτωμένοι μύες.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ και ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ σε Νευρολόγο. 
Και γράψε μας και τι είναι αφού πας να δούμε αν το πέτυχα !
ΜΗ ΦΟΒΟΥ ! Ίσως είανι και αυχενικό τη μάνα μου που έχει την πιάνουν συμπτώματα μουδιάσματος όταν στρίβει το κεφάλι !!!!!!

----------


## Panito

Δεν ειναι οτι με πιανει μονο οταν κανω τις κινησεις αυτες απλα τοτε το νιωθω περισσοτερο..Το νιωθω ολη τη μερα και ειναι εκνευριστικο..Το εχω εδω και κανα χρονο...Οχι μονιμα,ερχεται καθε τοσο και μετα φευγει...Παιζει να ειναι κατι σοβαρο???Ειναι δυνατον να μην ειδε κατι ο ακτινολογος στη μαγνητικη?Πρεπει να την παω και σε νευρολογο???

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> Δεν ειναι οτι με πιανει μονο οταν κανω τις κινησεις αυτες απλα τοτε το νιωθω περισσοτερο..Το νιωθω ολη τη μερα και ειναι εκνευριστικο..Το εχω εδω και κανα χρονο...Οχι μονιμα,ερχεται καθε τοσο και μετα φευγει...Παιζει να ειναι κατι σοβαρο???Ειναι δυνατον να μην ειδε κατι ο ακτινολογος στη μαγνητικη?Πρεπει να την παω και σε νευρολογο???


Γειά σου φίλε μου!
Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μια επίσκεψη σε νευρολόγο, κυρίως για να σε καθησυχάσει οτι δεν έχεις τίποτα παθολογικό.
Είχα και εγώ παρόμοια συμπτώματα όταν ο οργανισμός μου ήταν φορτωμένος με πολύ άγχος. Ένιωθα πολλή ένταση στο πρόσωπο. 
ΜΕ την ψυχοθεραπεία και τα θεραπευτικά βότανα το ξεπέρασα.

Ηρέμησε και επισκεψου νευρολόγο και μετά ψυχοθεραπευτή.
Όλα θα πάνε καλά  :Smile:

----------


## bana

Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν γνωριζετε....Ειναι αξιοπιστες οι μαγνητικες απο την Βιοιατρικη?

----------


## liakleo

Μία πολύ καλή μου φίλη που έχει θέση σε νοσοκομείο μου έκανε όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις αίματος (και για καρκινικούς δείκτες) ώστε να διαπιστωθεί εάν έχω κάτι οργανικό. Μου είπε λοιπόν ότι σφύζω απο υγεία και το μόνο που έχω είναι λίγη παραπάνω χοληστερίνη. Εγώ όμως συνεχίζω να πονάω και να μουδιάζει το κεφάλι μου και σκέφτομαι την πιθανότητα ύπαρξης ανευρύσματος. Εκείνη μου είπε πως ότι και να είχα θα φαινόταν απο τις εξετάσεις γιατί-όπως χαρακτηριστικά μου είπε- με ξεσκόνισαν (8 μπουκαλάκια αίμα μου πήραν). 
Μήπως ξέρετε επίσης αν το αυχενικό δημιουργεί μουδιάσματα και πονοκεφάλους?

----------


## bana

liakleo ρωτησα τον ορθοπεδικο μου και μου ειπε οτι γενικως το αυχενικο προκαλει και μουδιασματα και πονοκεφαλους και ζαλαδες...αλλα θελω να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο...το ενδεχομενο να βγαζεις φρονιμιτες το εχεις σκεφτει?σε ρωταω γιατι κι εγω εδω και μια βδομαδα εχω μουδιασματα και συγκεκριμενα στα ζυγωματικα και εχω τρομαξει παρα πολυ και οταν το συζητησα με αλλους μου ειπαν κατευθειαν για φρονιμιτες...και οντως με πονανε ολα τα δοντια μου τα πανω..αν και εχω κλεισει ηδη για μαγνητικη απο βδομαδα....μια πολυ καλη μου φιλη που ειναι οδοντοτεχντιτης μου ειπε οτι γενικως οι φρονιμιτες και ειδικα οι πανω κανουν πολλες ενοχλησεις στο κεφαλι....

----------


## liakleo

bana σ\' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση και το ενδιαφέρον. Το μούδιασμα στο πρόσωπο δεν το έχω καθημερινά, ούτε με πονάνε τα ζυγωματικά μου. Αντιθέτως, τα μουδιάσματα στο πάνω και πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και ώρες ώρες με διαπερνάει και κάτι σαν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και επίσης το σφίξιμο στο μέτωπο και στα μηνίγγια σαν μέγγενη και το τράβηγμα και το πιάσιμο στον αυχένα με έχουν τρελλάνει. Πάντως, τα είχα και πέρυσι αυτά τα συμπτώματα , σε μικρότερο βαθμό βέβαια και είχα πάει σε γιατρό που μου είπε ότι έχω αυχενικό και πονοκεφάλους τάσεως μαζί και να μην το ψάξω παραπάνω γιατί δεν είναι τίποτα σοβαρό. Τι να πώ? Να κλείσω ραντεβού σε νευρολόγο ή σε ορθοπεδικό? δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω, οι αίματος βγήκαν πεντακάθαρες.

----------


## bana

καλο θα ηταν να πηγαινες και σε ενα ορθοπεδικο αν και θα σε στειλει να κανεις μαγνητικη αυχενα..στο λεω γιατι εγω εχω αυχενικο(δισκοπαθεια),σε σημειο που δεν αντεχω απο τους πονους και πηγα εκανα τις φυσιοθεραπειες μου και μου εδωσε ο γιατρος να κανω και ασκησεις και ολα μια χαρα..εχω καταντηση φυσιοθεραπευτρια του εαυτου μου  :Smile:

----------


## Panito

Σε νευρολογο εχω παει..Σε δυο μαλιστα..Μου εκανα καποια τεστ και μου ειπαν οτι εχω νοσοφοβια με λιγο πανικο..Μου ειπαν οτι εχω αυχενικο και μου εδωσαν norgesic γιατι ειχα δυνατους πονοκεφαλους..Εκανα τη μαγνητικη για να ησυχασω αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω..Μπορει το αυχενικο να προκαλει μουδιασμα στο ΦΡΥΔΙ???

----------


## liakleo

Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο, μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα, να μην ξανακάνω εξετάσεις και να μην ψάχνομαι γιατί είναι όλα απο νοσοφοβία και στρες. Μου έγραψε φάρμακα (αγχολυτικά, απο τα πιο ελαφριά) και μου είπε να με ξαναδεί σε 1 μήνα. Εχθές ήμουν πολύ καλά, σήμερα επίσης δεν έχω πονοκεφάλους αλλά μουδιάζει λίγο το πρόσωπό μου (όπως και πριν τα φάρμακα)και νιώθω ότι είναι μαζεμένος πόνος στο πίσω δεξί μέρος του κεφαλιού μου , σ\' ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο που το νιώθω βαρύ. Επίσης, νιώθω λίγο βουλωμένα τα αυτιά μου, όχι όλη την ώρα. Ο αυχένας μου εξακολουθεί να με πονάει λίγο όταν στρίβω και να με τραβάει και να κάνει κρακ και σκέφτομαι να πάω σε ορθοπεδικό.

----------


## bana

liakleo πηγαινε και σε εναν ορθοπεδικο που νομιζω πως ο αυχενας σου ειναι γιατι κι εγω εχω ακριβως τις ιδιες ενοχλησεις...κανω καποιες φυσιοθεραπειες και ολα καλα...μην το αφηνεις αλλο..πηγαινε θα ανακουφιστεις..εγω συνεχιζω να εχω τα μουδιασματα-καψιματα στο προσωπο μου...πηγα σε νευρολογο με βρηκε μια χαρα αλλα επειδη με ειδε παρα πολυ τρομαγμενη με εστειλε να κανω και μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου οπου κι εκει ολα μια χαρα....τι σου κανει το ανχος ετσι??αστα........τιγκα στα ψυχοσωματικα!!

----------


## liakleo

bana απόψε νιώθω και ένα ψιλοκάψιμο στο πρόσωπό μου γύρω απο τα χείλη, συν τα μουδιάσματα στο πρόσωπο και πίσω στο κεφάλι που με τρελλαίνουν. Πάντως , σου λέω με τραβάει και ο αυχένας μου και θεωρώ πως δεν είναι τυχαίο. Ελπίζω να είναι απ\' αυτό και όχι τίποτε αλλο. Απο Δευτέρα τρέχω σε ορθοπεδικό αν και δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα μαγνητική και με τρελλαίνει αυτό!

----------


## bana

Κοιτα για τον αυχενα οι ενοχλησεις που νιωθεις ειναι ιδιες με αυχενικο...δεν ειμαι και γιατρος απλα απο δικη μου εμπειρια στο αυχενικο που με ταλαιπωρει 4 χρονια...τα δικα μου συμπτωματα απο τον αυχενα ειναι καψιματα,τραβηγματα,ζαλαδε ς,ορισμενες φορες αισθηση οτι νιωθω πιεση στο κεφαλι και στα αυτια......αυτα και ααααλλααααα πολλα.....αλλα οσο αφορα τα μουδιασματα στο προσωπο ρωτησα και τον νευρολογο αλλα και εναν παθολογο γενικης ιατρικης αν ειναι απο τον αυχενα και μου ειπαν οχι...το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δεν ρωτησα ορθοπεδικο...καλο ε? :Smile: 
Προσωπικα το καψιμο το νιωθω εδω και 3 βδομαδες και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι σωματοποιημενο ανχος...Οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε εμεις..

----------


## liakleo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ bana. Είμαι μητέρα ενός κοριτσιού 6 ετών, με δραστηριότητες καθημερινές και οφείλω να είμαι εντάξει απέναντι στο παιδί μου πάνω απ\' όλα. Οταν όμως παθαίνω κάτι τέτοια, τα μεγαλοποιώ μέσα στο μυαλό μου γιατί φοβάμαι μην πάθω κάτι και μείνει το παιδί μου χωρίς μαμά...!

----------


## liakleo

Πήγα σε ορθοπεδικό και μου βρήκε ευθειασμό αυχένα, μου έδωσε αντιφλεγμονώδη, μου είπε να φορέσω μαλακό κολλάρο και μετά να κάνω και φυσιοθεραπείες. Οι πονοκέφαλοι και τα μουδιάσματα μπορεί να είναι απο εκεί εφόσον κάνουν συσπάσεις οι μύες λόγω του ευθειασμού. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι παίρνω και αγχολυτικά και τώρα δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω, να παίρνω όλα τα φάρμακα μαζί, να κόψω τα αγχολυτικά? και πως θα καταλάβω ποιο μου έκανε καλό τελικά? με τα αγχολυτικά, εδώ και μια εβδομάδα νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## mairh

Εχθεσ το βραδυ αργα εκει που καθομουν ηρεμη κ διαβαζα αρχιζει κ μουδιαζει η αριστερη μερια του προσωπου μου τα ακρα στα δαχτυλα των χεριων και τα ακρα των ποδιων στην αριστερη μερια και αυτα!μετα με επιασε εντονη δυσφορια πανικοβληθηκα κ με επιασε ριγοσ τρεμουλο κ τα μουδιασματα που δεν ειχαν φυγει...ελεγα παει κατι επαθα...με πηρε ωρα να ηρεμησω αρχισα να κλαιω κ να τρεμω ωσπου με πηρε ο υπνοσ σημερα οταν ξυπνησα σκεφτομουν αυτο κ παλι με επιασε μουδιασμα το οποιο κ δεν εδωσα σημασια κ εφυγε!!!εχω παρατηρησει πωσ οσο πανικοβαλομαι κ οσο πιο πολυ σημασια τα δινω γινονται χειροτερα κ ερχονται κι αλλα!!!!σκεφτομαι να κλεισω ραντεβου σε παθολογο να δω αν ειναι κατι παθολογικο και μακαρι να μην ειναι θεε μου σεν αντεχω αλλο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mairh

επισησ εχω παρατηρησει στον εαυτο μου οτι απο τοτε που εμφανισα ψυχοσωματικα αρχισα ν τρομαζω πολυ ευκολα κ να με πιανει ταχυκαρδια!!!μια φορα τρομαξα με το θυροτηλεφωνο κ αρχισα να μουδιαζω κ στραβωσε το στομα μου κ δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω κ ημουν μονη μ με τα μωρα!!!μετα συνηλθα!

----------


## liakleo

Μαίρη ψυχραιμία! Μόνη σου το λες ότι όταν δεν του δίνεις σημασία φεύγει! Και εγώ ήθελα να μου βρεί οπωσδήποτε αυχενικό ο ορθοπεδικός γιατί έτσι και μου έλεγε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα θα είχα τρελλαθεί , θα ψαχνόμουν τί έχω και τι έχω. Ακόμα και τώρα που μου είπε αυτό δεν έχω πραγματικά ησυχάσει.

----------


## mairh

ψυχραιμια και ψυχραιμια κι εγω το ιδιο λεω σε οσουσ εχουν αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα ολοι ξερουμε κατα βαθοσ οτι δεν εχουμε τιποτα ομωσ παντα μασ κυριευει ο πανικοσ ειναι δυσκολα οταν βιωνεισ μια τετοια κατασταση να μεινεισ ψυχραιμοσ!!!!!και οταν δεν τα δινω σημασια ειναι κατι μικρα οταν ομοσ ερχονται εκεινα τα μουδιασματα οι ταχυκαρδιεσ κτλ δεν μπορω να τα ελεξω ειναι πανω απο τισ δυναμεισ μου!!!!!

----------


## liakleo

Πήγα και για αξονική σήμερα , εκ πρώτης όψεως η γιατρός μου είπε ότι δεν βλέπει κάτι και ότι απο την πείρα της , ό,τι παθαίνω είναι απο τον αυχένα. Αύριο θα πάρω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## lilium

εχω και εγω φιλε μου το ιδιο πρόβλημα...αλλα απ οτι λενε οι μαγνητικες δεν εχω κατι...εγω πάλι δε τους πολυ πιστευω...λενε ψυχοσωματικα τι να πω?

----------


## tntfem

exw akrivws to idio provlima!!!!! egw ekana aksoniki tin piga kai se neurologo...den mou vrike tipota.Wstoso einai polu enoxlitiko to moudiasma sto kefali kai proswpo (apo tin aristera meria ki egw) kai omologw oti me fovizei para polu!

----------


## tntfem

Episis o giators mou edwse ena aplo agxolutiko pou to pairneis kai xwris suntagi (bespar legetai) to opoio den vlepw na kanei kai tipota.

----------


## missing_mile

Έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα καμιά φορά, δεν ξέρω τι είναι, αλλά όταν μου συμβαίνει νομίζω πως θα πάθω καρδιακή προσβολή (Λόγω μουδιάσματος σε πρόσωπο και αριστερό χέρι). Κι εγώ αυτό αναρωτιέμαι, αν είναι ψυχοσωματικό...

----------


## *Hristina*

Να μαι παλι εδω!!!Όπως εχω γραψει σε αλλο θεμα υποφερω απο αγοραφοβια και διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα!!!
Εδώ και δυο μερες νιωθω και εγω ενα μουδιασμα στο προσωπο, σαν τραβηγμα!!!!
Αν λαβουμε υποψη την ασταθεια και τις ζαλαδες που εχω , με εχει πιασει φοβος για ΣΚΠ...
Αφηστε που οταν με πιανει αυτο νομιζω οτι δεν θα μπορω να μιλησω κανονικα, αλλα μια χαρα μιλαω!!!
Πάλι φοβιες και εκει που ειχα κανει καποια προοδο σχετικα με την αφοραφοβια μου!!!!
Απο οτι βλεπω κι αλλοι εχουν παρομοια συμπτωματα αλλα εχω πανικοβληθει!!!

----------


## *Hristina*

Sorry ρε παιδια που σας πρηζω αλλα εαν ειχε καποιος κανενα παρομοιο συμπτωμα θα με ηρεμουσε πολυ!!!
Εχω κατααγχωθει και ειμαι στη δουλεια και δεν μπορω να το μοιραστω με κανεναν...

----------


## tonia_dia

Χριστινα οσο το σκεφτεσαι κ τοθ δινεισ σημασια μεγαλωνει ο φανταστικοσ φοβοσ..
Λοιπον πηγαινε στην τουαλετα ριξε λιγο νερο στο προσωπο σου και κοιτα τη φατσουλα σου στον καθρεφτη στα ματια και μιλα τησ γλυκα..πεσ οτι την αγαπασ οπωσ κ αν ειναι κοιτωντασ τη βαθια μεσ τα ματια..
κ αν σε ξαναπιασει ξαναπηγαινε..
την ωρα που ερχονται οι κακεσ σκεψεισ ξερω πωσ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τισ διωξεισ αμεσωσ αλλα προσπαθησε να ξεχαστεισ. τουλαχιστον..

----------


## *Hristina*

Τελικά το μουδιασμα στο προσωπο ειναι επειδη σφιγγω τα δοντια μου στον υπνο, δημιουργουνται συσπασεις και γι αυτο ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα!!!
Απλα το αναφερω σε περιπτωση που το νιωθει και καποιος αλλος να το ψαξει λιγακι και εκει!!!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## MARIAVAS

πανιτο..ειχα αυτα τα μουδιασματα και αλλα τοσα.εκανα κι εγω μαγνητικη και ηταν πεντακαθαρη. το πορισμα...καθαρο αγχος.πηγα στον ψυχιατρο ( και οχι μονο ) μου εγραψε να περνω 1/4 λεξοτανιλ το πρωι 1/4 το μεσημερι και 1/4 το βραδυ και μονο αν δω οτι δε νιωθω και πολυ καλα να παρω λιγο παραπανω...σε πληροφορω οτι μετα απο 1 χρονο ψαξιμο και με καθημερινες επισκεψεις σε νοσοκομεια και γιατρους για εξετασεις τωρα ειμαι καλα.μου πηρε 1 χρονο για να πιστεψω οτι εχει σωματοποιηθει το αγχος.πανε λοιπον σε εναν ψυχολογο η εναν ψυχιατρο και πιστεψε με εκει θα βρεις τη λυση.εντελως φιλικα και εκ πειρας.

----------


## george silver

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!!
έχω και εγω ένα μουδιασμα στο δεξί μέρος του κεφαλιού (μετά από απότομη κίνηση που έκανα με τον σβέρκο) που δημιουργεί την αίσθηση ότι τραβάει το δέρμα από την περιοχή του φρυδιού ως το σαγόνι όπως είπε και το παιδί που ανέφερε οτι είχε κάτι παρόμοιο στην αριστερή πλευρά.
Παράλληλα πέρασα και ένα ψυχοσωματικό εξαιτίας κάποιου σοβαρού θέματος υγείας που πέρασε ένας καλός μου φίλος και με επηρέασε αρκετά στο σημείο φοβίας. Βεβαίως το μούδιασμα είναι παροδικό. Ο νευρολόγος μου είπε οτι είναι θέμα άγχους και να μην επικεντρώνομαι στο αρνητικό. Σιγά σιγά το ξεπερνάω αλλά το μούδιασμα είναι σαν κουσούρι ας πούμε και πολύ σπαστικό. δεν είναι και λίγες οι φορές που έχω σκεφτεί να κάνω αξονική τον τελευταίο καιρό.
Εσείς τι με συμβουλεύετε?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! περιμένω γνώμη σας  :Smile:

----------

